# Unused toilet - clogged? co2 plunger?



## Tommy2 (Nov 25, 2008)

Moved in house a couple years ago. Never used the downstairs bathroom. 
Well, I decided it was time to start gutting it and the toilet wont flush. 
Turned off the water, flushed it..and the water doesnt exit. Plunger no help.

I tried to put my snake through it, and it feels like it hites something solid. Cant shove it through.

Dumped some Draino in it. That was a waste :laughing:

So I decided to buy one of those Kleer drain Co2 powered plungers. I figure Ill put some boiling water in the toilet for a few minutes..maybe help loosen it up.

I didnt really want to spend $25 on a plunger lol..but if it works, fine with me..

Anyone use one? Happy with it?
Hopefully Ill post positive results later..


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

The $$$/plunge is extremely high with those. If it's not too disgusting, I'd empty and remove the toilet. to see what's plugging it up.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Depends on what the clog is and the configuration of the piping. Most toilets sit right in front of a main waste line. When the piping leaves the bottom of the toilet, it goes into a tee. Bottom of the tee goes to the drain and top is to the vent. If the toilet itself isn't clogged, and the clog is in the lower part of the line, it will merely allow the pressure to go up the vent. One other thing to consider is that you may "blow" the wax seal. Used to be a product called "Plumber in a can" that was similar. I have seen slip joints on drains blown apart using it. Be aware that the Drano you poured down the fixture is still present if it is a full clog. Not a good thing to get sprayed with.


----------



## Tommy2 (Nov 25, 2008)

Well..Wouldnt be too big of a deal if it blew the seal. Then Ill just take the toilet off and figure it out. 

I just kinda wanted to avoid manuallly draining the water out of the toilet, before removing it. (grosses me out)

This toilet is on the basement level, so it sits on concrete. The main drain is about 6ft from it. 

I think Ill boil up some water and run the snake through it one more time before using the plunger..then I can return it if I end up not needing it (im cheap!)
Should get to it sometime tonight.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Put boiling water in a clogged toilet bowl containing draino and then hit it with compressed CO2???? Really bad idea. You could get sprayed in the face with hot caustic. Caustic burns are very bad news.

BTW boiling water could soften your wax seal and cause it to leak.

Promise to never use draino again and carefully do what clutch said. Use rubber gloves and goggles so the draino doesn't get you.

Your snake really should get through though, how far in does the snake go before it stops?


----------



## Tommy2 (Nov 25, 2008)

Again..I dont care if the seal breaks. I am throwing the toilet out the back door as soon as the clog is fixed(or before then if I have to).

The water will obviously not be boiling when the plunger is used. The water will be luke warm by then. (putting boiling water in a gallong of 60* water, waiting 5 minutes)

Second, you cover the toilet before plunging. It comes with a plastic cover, plus Ill tape everything for a tight seal.

I wear nitrile/latex blend gloves with work gloves over them for pretty much any work I do.


Yea..I dont understand the whole snake thing..Its a somewhat cheap/flimsy snake. Cant get through it. The clog basically feels like its inthe toilet, before the drain even.


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

you mixed some bad stuff together, the problem with drain cleaners is when you have to chase after the clog anyway. You have the gloves, take some rags and a pail and empty the bowl out, nothing in there that will hurt you. Or, if you have a wet vac, that'll empty it in no time. I'm pretty sure if you read the draino, they say not to use it in a toilet, gas build up in there. Please take the advice given seriously, you could get hurt big time with the drain cleaner. Just take the toilet off and go from there, even a little water on the floor is not going to hurt anything,


----------



## fburke (Jun 20, 2005)

Get a shop Vac and suck out all the water tank and bowl…use gloves and be carful of your draino flush your shop vac after.

Most likely the clog is in the toilet itself once you remove the toilet dump a bucket of water down the pipe to make sure it’s clear then throw the clogged toilet out the door…

If you don’t have a shop vac take the money you were going to spend on the plunger and invest in one. You will have many more uses for it over time.



Good luck..


----------



## Tommy2 (Nov 25, 2008)

Good advice. I think Ill still try the plunger first. Just for the fact that I dont really want to have to look at whatever the clog is as Im taking the toilet out (if it extends into the drain)...Its pretty much guarenteed to be terribly disgusting..
The whole Y connection coming off the main drain to the downstairs toilet/sink could be somehow backed up with something. I have no idea. Septic was just pumped, and was fine. But letting this plumbing just sit there for 2 years unused, was probaly a really bad idea. (I know it worked when I moved in)

If I can hit it with the CO2 a few times and get it into the septic..Ill be happy.


----------



## fburke (Jun 20, 2005)

If you’re concerned about it being “terribly disgusting” and your really planning on hitting it with co2 and you have used Drano please buy yourself a face shield and good gloves and where old clothes because that “terribly disgusting clog”
doesn’t move forward something WILL come back at you.
and may just wind up all over you J :yes:


Good luck


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Have you ever seen what even a little caustic will do to eyes? Caustics like draino cause worse damage to eyes than acids. Please don't use that CO2 plunger after using the draino no matter how good you think you've sealed everything. I guarantee that it will backspray on you before it blows out the clog.

If you use the shop vac be very careful too. Any aerosolized draino would be bad news.

I wouldn't recommend neutralizing the draino either because some draino products contain sodium hypochlorite which can release chlorine gas if neutralized improperly. Chlorine gas can do a nasty job on your lungs and eyes as well as kill you.


----------



## Tommy2 (Nov 25, 2008)

Caught the dog drinking from the toilet. Dumb SOB had to be put down. Oh well.

Anyways, I syphoned out the old Draino. Had to suck on the hose to get it started (why didn't anyone tell me that stuff tastes so bad??)

I syphoned it into the bucket and placed the bucket in the baby's crib. (she looked curious about it..but Im sure she'll leave it alone)

The plunger didn't work and blew the draino all over the room (again..I cant believe no one warned me about this..Sheesh..)

So I went ahead and dumped some gas down the drain and lit it on fire. Figured that would take care of it! 

Not to bore everyone with the details, but after the fire department left and the ambulance released me (not sure why they made such a big deal out of a few melted fingers)..
The clog is still there 

Thanks for nothing!


----------



## Tommy2 (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok..actually..Enough with the warnings! Save them for the retards. I know what draino can do. I knew someone in school who drank it when he was 5. Tongue is deformed because of it.


I syphoned out most of the liquid .

Then I hit it with the co2..Definitely moved the clog. I think Ill buy a few more cartridges (have heard in can take several..thought my BB gun co2 cartridges would work..but are too large).
Then Ill just remove the toilet if its still clogged.

But, it is sort of a neat tool Doesnt hurt to have around, even if it didnt work in this circumstance.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

I apologize that people on this site actually cared about your health.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Fill it with Draino, drop a lit M80 in the bowl, and force it down with the CO2 plunger. You probably have 4 or 5 seconds to run for cover.


----------



## Tommy2 (Nov 25, 2008)

Now that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

DIY sites are designed and operated to help those who need help. You asked a question, and got correct answers. You were under no obligation to take any of the advice given. I mentioned that you may blow out the wax seal when using the powered unit. You replied that it didn't matter, BUT, you also stated you didn't want to mess with the contents of the bowl. Where do you think this stuff was going to go when the seal was breached? Your question has been answered and it is likely you will do what you want. We try to give all members the correct and safe way to get things done. Good luck with your project.


----------

